# Need some fragrance for oils advice



## rsbhunter (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, might be opening myself to some comments and opinions (being a male of the species), but i started making soap, and i am as addicted as a cat to catnip! I have experimented with recipies, HP and CP....have settled on BOTH!!! Anyway, i really am a outdoors kind of guy, and i am looking for scents that aren't flowery, but that are natural in forests...i have balsam scent, and some of the "fresh rain" scents, but i want to find one that smells like when your in the mountains, i guess pine or cedar? Has anyone used any scents that remind them of the mountains, forrest, or being in the woods? Thanks for ANY help or advice....And i'm either going to need to get a storage unit, or hope Christmas comes early so i can give away some of the MANY batches of soap iv'e made!!!!!!!!!!! rsbhunter


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

There are tons of wonderful fragrances out there! I don't care much for florals either.

I love: cedarwood
sage
pine
clove
lemongrass

I was going to send you the link for Rainbow Meadows scent blend database, but it seems like it is closed. They had wonderful scent blend combos for EO's.

If you are using FO's you can usually look at the description, and it will tell you what scents are in the blend.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Some oils that have a woodsy scent:
Balsam Peru (from Majestic Mountain sage)
Juniper Berry
Fir needle
Spruce

Not woodsy but a favorite for many men who use my soap is Bay Rum.

Dawn


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread, I thought I was the only guy making soap. I tried orange scent and it was not bad. Can fragrance oils be used, i bought a bottle but then i read the bottle and it said "avoid contact with skin"


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here are some that my son likes:

Rosemary/Mint
Lavender/Mint
Spearmint/Peppermint
Rosemary/Lavender
Cedarwood/Sweet Orange


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You aren't putting it on your skin, you are diluting it into your soap.

There is a difference between fragrance oils and essential oils. I only use essential oils because a) many people are allergic to fragrance and b) the scent of e.o. last longer.

You may like one of the pine e.o.. I love patchouli and palma rosa. An other common combination is lavender and ti tree e.o. The mediciny smell of the ti tree balances the flowery smell of the lavender.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassmaster, fragrance oils can be used, but not all of them are skin safe. Also, a lot of them are not produced with soapmaking in mind, and will not withstand the heat and lye, so will eith morph your soap, or completely loose their scent (it will "burn off"). You are better off buying fragrance oils made for CP soap.

I use to frequent several soap boards, and we had lots of guy soapers!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I love the smell of lemongrass, lavender and patchouli oil. Now the last one makes me weak in the knees for some reason, but it just smells so earthy.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

my hubby's favorite is Juniper Sage. He's an outdoors kinda guy who didn't want to "smell like a girl". I also made hubby and oldest son soap using Fresh Dirt fragrance. It smell like opening a bag of potting soil. They like it for hunting season.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Use fragrance oils that are specifically for soap making, because they're safe for skin contact (you are putting it on your skin when you wash). Some essential oils can also be harmful, so be sure to research the oils you want to use.


----------

